# Dad's priceless treasures



## brian99r1 (Aug 14, 2015)

Bittersweet situation...my Dad is suffering through cancer, and has decided to let me look through some of his treasures. He has had these bottles for at least 40 years. I finally get to look them up, for historic and monetary value. Cool...Ill list them over the nect couple days. Anyone with knowledge, feel free to chime in and lemme know any info you have. Thx in advance...
1st up... a 1 Liter clear bottle with embossed print Dorman L. Ormsby, A.B. Co 168th St East of Amsterdam, NY on 1 side....and Trade XXX mark on the other side.


----------



## goodman1966 (Aug 15, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Brian !  Nothing I can say will make what your going through easier. But you will have friends here and a place to talk and people who will listen. Pictures of you bottles would help a lot. If anyone has any info they will let you know. Good luck on your quest for info on your dads bottles. Mitch


----------



## botlguy (Aug 15, 2015)

I echo Goodman's sentiments. Give us pictures and some description.         Jim


----------



## brian99r1 (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks guys...
pics here. Its still dirty. In the process of cleaning them up so its still "earthy"


----------



## brian99r1 (Aug 16, 2015)

J.S. Briggs Co. Watertown, NY
seam stops about 1" under lip. Tool marks below lip. Smooth bore inside lip


----------



## brian99r1 (Aug 16, 2015)

Briggs Bros
Ogdensburg, NY
prohibition label?
looks like it has a tilt to the neck


----------



## brian99r1 (Aug 16, 2015)

My favorite
12 1/2" tall
lots of bubbles
seam stops just above shoulder
pontil?
numbers are 29 15 1 ?D


----------



## brian99r1 (Aug 16, 2015)

I found history on this. Maybe melted cap?


----------



## brian99r1 (Aug 16, 2015)

Flasks. Id assume the unmarked one is the oldest (pre-prohibition).


----------



## brian99r1 (Aug 16, 2015)

Awesome amber. Tons of lines in it.
almost looks like it has woodgrain texture. Not perfectly round either.


----------



## brian99r1 (Aug 16, 2015)

Bottom of above ^^


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 16, 2015)

Nothing machine made so far and no pontil on http://www.antique-bottle..t/forum/FindPost/680314All look 20 years either side of 1900. The embossed sodas/beers may have local interest.


----------



## botlguy (Aug 16, 2015)

Once again, I cannot add to anything Eric has already said. The S.McKEE & CO is a bit interesting as I do not remember ever seeing their name on a beer / ale bottle.          Jim


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear about your father, but I'd like to welcome you to the forum. I'd also like to know how you got 4 pics (under the  flasks) into the standard upload when everyone else can get only 3. Congrats on that feat.


----------



## brian99r1 (Aug 16, 2015)

So theyre all hand blown?
The McKee looks rough at first glance, but its actually got some really cool swirls and scores in it


----------



## brian99r1 (Aug 16, 2015)

I turned the quality way down on the camera. At first. I couldnt even get 1 picture up


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 16, 2015)

I think that you're referring to "resizing." That took me awhile to understand, but alas: I'm just a dumb bear.  Even resized, they should only upload 3.  A lot of those should be Blown-in-Mold bottles. Someone else here will do a much better job than I in explaining bottles and how they were made.Do any have an applied-top? Tooled and applied-tops are different as I'm assuming you know, for you seem to understand a bit already on bottles and how they were made.  Do you know of this site yet? (Click blue words.)


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 16, 2015)

brian99r1 said:
			
		

> I turned the quality way down on the camera. At first. I couldnt even get 1 picture up


My camera is only a 2 MP (it's an oldie) and I use the 1 MP middle setting and sometimes macro for the internet. Cropping tends to help also as it looks like you've done.I don't know what settings new cameras have.


----------



## brian99r1 (Aug 16, 2015)

I understand that process. Thx
one of them was from a brewery only open for 1-2 years, so any brewerania(sp) is pretty rare, i guess.
Those are the liquor bottles. Ill add the medicine, fruits, etc later
thanks guys


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 16, 2015)

All the bottles that I have seen in your pics are hand blown, some look like tooled tops and one is I believe a glob top or applied top. so that dates them to between 1875-1910 for sake of argument, could be a bit earlier or a bit later. not so much value yet, but the beer or soda may be a valuable local  (briggs bros)........welcome to the forums, and show us more..........Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 16, 2015)

Hunyadi Janos is a common mineral water, maybe worth 10.00 on a good day, they are all over flea-bay and hardly ever get bids. The brown or amber bottle looks like a glob or blob , applied top with good crudity, maybe 15.00 these are guesses you never know what somebody may be willing to pay........Andy


----------



## brian99r1 (Aug 17, 2015)

One of my favs. Seam on body doesnt align with seam on lip. Pontil? 
Looks like a seam around fattest part of the body too


----------



## brian99r1 (Aug 17, 2015)

Tall and thin. Probably wine?
seam goes all the way up. Lateral seams around mid of lip and at top of neck


----------



## brian99r1 (Aug 17, 2015)

Flask


----------



## brian99r1 (Aug 17, 2015)

Food?


----------



## brian99r1 (Aug 17, 2015)

Cough syrup?
1156 on bottom


----------



## brian99r1 (Aug 17, 2015)

Cheesebrough Manfg Co Cd New York


----------



## brian99r1 (Aug 17, 2015)

Dr Ira Hatch Febrifuge Mixture


----------



## brian99r1 (Aug 17, 2015)

Early pill bottle?
seam stops at shoulder


----------



## brian99r1 (Aug 17, 2015)

Foley & Co.
Chicago , U.S.A.


----------



## brian99r1 (Aug 17, 2015)

Flask. Imperfections, waves, and bubbles in glass walls. Double seam or ridge up sides


----------



## brian99r1 (Aug 17, 2015)

Bottom of above^^


----------



## brian99r1 (Aug 17, 2015)

Cloverdale Spring Co


----------



## brian99r1 (Aug 17, 2015)

Common milk of magnesia?


----------



## botlguy (Aug 17, 2015)

Hey Brian, thanks for showing us more treasures. I used to collect bottles I liked that got too pricey for me to afford. I really, truly enjoyed searching for and obtaining them but since I couldn't dig the bottles I had grown fond of I bought them. I had a better use for the money those bottles represented so I sold the entire collection used some of the money to help support my churches building fund and started acquiring inexpensive ones. The search is still as fun, I can buy more often and I still get to associate with people who have the same interest and whom I enjoy corresponding with. Win Win. My point is: you have not shown us bottles with great monetary value but they are true treasures in the heart. Most of us on these forums are with you. Enjoy these with your Dad as it's obvious he cares a great deal about them.        Jim


----------



## brian99r1 (Aug 18, 2015)

Agreed on all accounts. And, I was so proud of my Dad. He's had these bottles for over 40 years in an old wooden storage box. 
He doesnt want to sell them. He found them with my Uncle and my Grandfather, who were both Navy divers. My Uncle passed in a tragic accident, and my Gramp died in early 90s. 
There are no tops on most of these bottles, but they are full of cherished memories.
I have more bottles that are common (London Gin, 1 gallon jug w/ears, etc). I wont waste anymore of your time. I greatly appreciate the warm welcomes and comments, from those that took the time. Ill pass the comments on to Dad. And Ill pass the bottles on to my 4 year old son ....


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 18, 2015)

Hey, no bother. For me I don't type well so I either don't post or like to keep it short.
I'll work my way down some on this page briefly.
The bowling pin shape is called just that by some people. That one is probably Perrier. They've used the same shape and color for a long time.
The AB Co and many base marks can be looked up at glassbottlemarks.com it it hasn't been posted yet.  It does look a bit like a hock wine but I'm not sure with the crown top. Sometimes seams are offset like that, it's just the machine used but seams to the top is machine made (ABM) with a few exceptions.
Febrifuge: Well, that's just a fun word if you don't need to take it. 
Double seams are referred to as strap sided if you want to look it up.
The cloverleaf is nice but I wish they put it on the face, not the base.

Did your family get into researching at the time? He may know more than we're giving you and it would make for good conversation.Anyway, wish him a strangers get well for me.
Eric


----------



## brian99r1 (Aug 18, 2015)

Cheers Eric


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 18, 2015)

I forgot the food bottle, probably olives or maybe cherries or something. Without a label there's no telling. The closure was probably a later type Phoenix closure.While looking at that check out the rest of the site, a lot of work was put into it. http://www.sha.org/bottle/


----------



## brian99r1 (Aug 18, 2015)

Will do...thx again


----------



## glass man (Aug 20, 2015)

So sorry to read about your DAD!I have many common bottles and love them as much as the the less common ones. I love colors and thankfully some nice colored bottles can be bought pretty cheap. JAMIE


----------



## brian99r1 (Aug 31, 2015)

How about this one?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 31, 2015)

I think that they call those Hock wine bottles.


----------



## brian99r1 (Aug 31, 2015)

No seam. Tool marks below lip


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 31, 2015)

Yes it is a spun mold wine hock, circa 1875-1900 maybe even older than that, they were made for a long time in America as well as England and Germany, France and Italy mainly. We used to dig them by the scads out here in the western U.S.  They seem mostly to come in the color of your example, but I have seen them in Amber and Aqua. nice collectible bottle, especially when they are crudely made.......Andy


----------



## brian99r1 (Aug 31, 2015)

Thk you sir!


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 31, 2015)

You are welcome!  A friend of mine who used to post on here has quite a collection of these bottles all with labels from the Napa wine valley of California, and they dated from 1874 thru 1906 for the latest ones. He even has some from the French Loire Valley with labels, they are quite colorful and very interesting to look at.........Andy


----------

